# August Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Natalopolis has chosen the theme for this month,* '**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*

Share a pic of your golden betting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed :surprise:.

 
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, August 21st.

Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
 As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.


We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners and new members.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

He swore the cat did it.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

The cats did it!

Storm didn't get the memo on looking embarrassed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a great theme for the August Contest, enjoying the pictures submitted.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Great start and theme love the pics!!!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Apparently I accidentally bought the spontaneously exploding brand of toilet paper. 

I do wish I had my phone when I first found her laying in her pile of shredded paper with her sweet happy face and wagging tail. Her first expression was pure "this is really fun mama, you should come play w/ me".


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn’t do it.... I did not dig outside ?. This is my Zoey as a pup


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another great theme, looking forward to seeing all greats photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ginams said:


> The cats did it!
> 
> Storm didn't get the memo on looking embarrassed.



Storm is just happy there's a cat to blame! lol


All the entries are awesome, his is a fun theme.


----------



## mp2005 (Jul 17, 2018)

Can't wait to see all these pictures!  

Franklin says, "Oh... READ the book... not EAT the book... oops!" 0


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Personally, I don’t think it was Luna! It was all my son’s dog Rex!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these pictures are so great! I almost wish Honey had gone through a very naughty puppy stage.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving this month's theme!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

what...that mess over there...I didn't do it. Pudsie did that. Yup, I'm sure it was Pudsie!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> what...that mess over there...I didn't do it. Pudsie did that. Yup, I'm sure it was Pudsie!!!!


The look on Honey's face says it all.............


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is such a fun theme!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The look on Honey's face says it all.............


I agree, fabulous photo, priceless!


----------



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

“Oh, do I have something on my face? No, I haven’t been digging!” -Lando


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Natalopolis has chosen the theme for this month,* '**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*
> 
> Share a pic of your golden betting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed :surprise:.
> Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, August 21st.
> ...



I hope we see more of these fun photos.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm gonna need a new bed


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Keep them coming, i love this months theme!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

IrisBramble said:


> Keep them coming, i love this months theme!!!



I agree! :smile2:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I swear someone put that empty glass and bottle between my paws while I was sleeping!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

"You know that crossword puzzle you were working on from the newspaper this morning? We finished it for you while you were gone!" said Piper and Tally, my very good helpers.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

*But he said I could be in bed!*

The second pic is just to show how much this Piper looks like your Piper, Jane. Mine is Abby's granddaughter (through Teal), so they are related. :grin2:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful girl Drew! My Piper is your Piper’s Aunt. Thanks for sharing 
Just adding: there is no such thing as too many Pipers!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a pic of your golden betting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed.
* August theme is '**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.* 
 
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, August 21st.


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I believe the saying goes, "If I fits, I sits".


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

“It was like this... but well.... I gotta go!”


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a little reminder....


Ivyacres said:


> Share a pic of your golden betting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed.
> * August theme is '**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, August 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are 10 days left to enter your golden in this month's photo contest, *'**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*
A pic of your golden getting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed.


----------



## Lucasmom (Aug 5, 2019)

I hope you were finished with the comics Mom ??*♀


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Molly making sure a little bird is okay after hitting our window; eventually it flew away


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny said "the trash just exploded!"


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL @Otis-Agnes. We must use the same trash bags..that's happened a few times in my house...bad, bad trash bags!


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mom I'm telling you I did not eat your shoe! Im loving this theme! So many funny photos


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Mde13004 said:


> Mom I'm telling you I did not eat your shoe! Im loving this theme! So many funny photos



Look at those eyes!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Mde13004 said:


> Mom I'm telling you I did not eat your shoe! Im loving this theme! So many funny photos


Ouch!!! Not the Tory Burch shoes :surprise: She has good taste!!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

fishergal said:


> Molly making sure a little bird is okay after hitting our window; eventually it flew away


I just have to say that Molly is beautiful!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying all the photos, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Natalopolis has chosen the theme for this month,* '**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*
> 
> Share a pic of your golden betting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed :surprise:.
> Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, August 21st.



Hoping to see more awesome photos before the 21st.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

"I know I am not suppose to get on furniture but I was just putting my stick away like a good little girl". this is 7 week old Sophie. this picture was given to me by her former owners.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an adorable picture.............




3 goldens said:


> "I know I am not suppose to get on furniture but I was just putting my stick away like a good little girl". this is 7 week old Sophie. this picture was given to me by her former owners.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photo contest is open for 5 more days. Share your pic soon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Personalized Debit Card*

We recently orders new debit cards. Our old ones had a picture of Sophie and Sir Moose, on them, both gone now. We went thru and selected picture of Princess Jewel. this is the picture we chose. Worked out great--no numbers, etc on her face. Also the picture we had of Sophie & Sir Moose on our old cards. I could not bare to cut up theri faces, so I was able to remove the numbers and info without messing up theri precious faces.

Some people think we nuts having pictures of our dogs instead of oru son or grand kids, but these are our kids now, and anyway, to hard to get all 3 grand kids, the youngest 16, onto a card without numbs or printing on a face or two. By the way, the picture of PJ is down so it is just her with little background, and she is not fat at all, just so much fur and heavy undercoat.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Your photo for the contest will be accepted until Wednesday, August 21st.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Everyone's pictures are looking great, good luck!!!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Maybe just a little spoiled?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many good pictures and there's still time to enter.



The theme for this month,* '**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*
Share a pic of your golden betting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed :surprise:.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, August 21st.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

fishergal said:


> I'm just going to lie beside this little bird until it can fly away. Honest it hit the window and landed on the deck.


----------



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

I’m not eligible to win, I know, but I just had to share this snapshot of Lando’s not being even a little bit sorry about all this.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, only 1 more day to enter this month's photo contest, the theme is....*'**it was like this when I got here, I swear'*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

the theme for this month,* '**it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*
Share a pic of your golden betting into mischief or one of him/her trying to look innocent or embarrassed :surprise:.


This contest will close this evening so....you've still got time to enter!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Photo Contest will be closing later this evening for entries, don't miss out submitting a picture for the Contest of your pup or dog being mischief.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is closed. The voting poll will open shortly.


----------



## gsk8 (Aug 22, 2019)

So looking forward to the next!


----------

